# A Battle is coming



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

This one promises to be a big one for hunters so leave it here

Calling all Tenn. hunter write your state representatives now 

Maybe old news but I just heard that Tenn. is proposing to write in a ammendment to their constitution that would guarntee the right to Hunt, and I believe to Fish as well. So anyone write in anything relevant to this thread. Anybody got anything in mind about how to do this for VA as well I would love to hear it


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

You have to "bend an ear" of someone that will write the bill.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Dead serious, it was on the local news here for Tenn. it has already been introduced. So Tenn. hunters need to get out and support it to get it passed as for Va I would love it but dont expect much


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

A number of states have done it, take a look at how they wrote it..Randy


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

bump


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Not sure what you want, from thr board. I do not hunt and I am not in tenn.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I mean hell this site sucks, I had it in the bowhunting forum trying to spread the word but some ****** mods moved it. As you can tell archers helping archers is pretty well sucking because people dont give a flip


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

You should post it in your state forum as well as where they moved it too. Good Luck!


----------



## Olgord (Jul 28, 2005)

Hoyt Hunter said:


> Well, I mean hell this site sucks, I had it in the bowhunting forum trying to spread the word but some ****** mods moved it. As you can tell archers helping archers is pretty well sucking because people dont give a flip


Seems to me the mods cared enough to move the thread to the "Legislation and Hunting Rights" subforum where it belongs. Those who care about these issues will see it here and respond accordingly. I would think this is the audience you would want to target. Just my $.02.

OlGord


----------

